# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Northside of the Island

## x l ent

Really lovin the north end, very nice breeze everyday. Some rain, but not much... Best time in a long time. Will give a rundown about the places stayed, and things seen soon.

----------


## x l ent

Try a few photos to start.

----------


## x l ent



----------


## x l ent



----------


## x l ent



----------


## x l ent

I will add info as I go along. But I like to start with a photo tease.

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures,thanks for sharing!

----------


## butterfly

Just curious as to which hotel that pool is located, would that be the silver seas in ocho rios?

----------


## johng

Turtle Beach from Turtle Beach Towers

----------


## Sista Whistle

> Just curious as to which hotel that pool is located, would that be the silver seas in ocho rios?


Fe real it will be an expensive one!  L.O.L.!

----------


## x l ent

Late reply... But it's Pipers Cove. A B&B. Beautiful place, with the nicest owner I've ever had the chance to meet. Very clean, great service.

----------


## x l ent

The above picture with the ship is from an overlook near that cove in Ocho Rios. Wandering around in a rental for that week. I am very slow with my reporting. Too busy lately. (Sorry)

----------

